
Discussion on [scala]: usefulness of OOP (2009) - milani
http://www.scala-archive.org/scala-usefulness-of-OOP-tc2000320.html
======
milani
Continued on 2012: [https://groups.google.com/d/msg/scala-language/PIhmEeMg-
Ms/3...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/scala-language/PIhmEeMg-
Ms/3AE0udamW5EJ)

